# Reorder Recently Deleted list



## heylega1 (Jan 24, 2005)

The Recently Deleted list is ordered from oldest (at the top) to newest (at the bottom). But invariably I find that when I need to recover a show, it's one that a family member may have deleted within the last day or so. So I have to scroll down through page after page to get the most recent deletion. 

I would like the option to order the list with the most recent at the top.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

While you can't reorder the list, you can jump right to the end - use the Advance (->|) button. One press jumps to the bottom, another jumps to the top. This works on many TiVo menu screens.


----------



## Double-Tap (Apr 18, 2002)

heylega1 said:


> I would like the option to order the list with the most recent at the top.


Excellent suggestion. I was just thinking the same thing. It makes no sense to have the oldest programs on the top of the list and the newest deletions on the bottom.

If not previously suggested, an option to delete programs permanently after a set time, maybe 30/60/etc. days, would help to avoid menu clutter. Of course, a "Bong!" warning to review programs before they would be permanently deleted would be nice too.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Note that if you have Suggestions on it'll push old recordings out of Recently Deleted.


----------

